
Western Electric Company – how it worked (video, 1956) - anonsivalley652
https://youtu.be/LAebA_z_7rk
======
anonsivalley652
Included are:

\- manufacturing including transistors and telephone poles

\- logistics

\- wirewrapping

\- maintenance

\- celebrating the military-industrial complex side-businesses

\- obligatory orchestra music and monotonic narration

